# [SOLVED] Cannot get ATI drivers to detect my graphics card.

## AaylaSecura

Until today, I've been using an nvidia card, but I just bought and installed a Sapphire Radeon HD 5450. I followed the guide in the Gentoo wiki and started by removing all traces of nvidia driver: unmerged nvidia-drivers and nvidia-settings and removed the nvidia USE flag and the autoloading of the nvidia kernel module. I changed the VIDEO_CARDS option in make.conf from nvidia  to fglrx. I reinstalled xorg-server and xorg-drivers. Recompiled my kernel (v3.1.6) with these settings disabled:

```
Device Drivers>>

   Graphics Support>>

      < > Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)  --->

      <*> Support for frame buffer devices  --->

         < >   ATI Radeon display support

         < >   ATI Rage128 display support

         < >   ATI Mach64 display support
```

I installed x11-drivers/ati-drivers and ran

```
aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf

eselect opengl set ati

eselect xvmc set ati
```

I rebooted to find that the driver does not seem to detect the card. No errors during kernel boot, Xorg.0.log says:

```
[   127.081] List of video drivers:

[   127.081]    fglrx

[   127.081] (II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

[   127.136] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so

[   127.307] (II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

[   127.319]    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 8.91.4

[   127.319]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   127.320] (II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

[   127.320] (II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

[   127.320] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so

[   127.349] (II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

[   127.349]    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 8.91.4

[   127.349] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for fglrx

[   127.388] (II) PCS database file /etc/ati/amdpcsdb not found

[   127.388] (II)   Creating PCS database from initial defaults instead

[   127.399] No devices to configure.  Configuration failed.
```

Running glxinfo gives:

```
Error: unable to open display
```

Am I missing something important?Last edited by AaylaSecura on Thu Jan 05, 2012 12:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## chithanh

Verify that there is a match between the output of the following three commands:

```
# uname -r

# eselect kernel show

# find /lib/modules -name fglrx.ko
```

Also check with lspci -k that the device is not already driven by something else.

----------

## AaylaSecura

No, there is a problem:

```
# uname -r

2.6.32-21-generic

# eselect kernel show

Current kernel symlink:

  /usr/src/linux-3.1.6-gentoo

                            

# find /lib/modules -name fglrx.ko

/lib/modules/3.1.6-gentoo/video/fglrx.ko
```

uname gives an old version for some reason.

P.S. I haven't used genkernel, have compiled my kernel manually: emerged gentoo-sources-3.1.6, unmerged all previous ones, updated /usr/src/linux symbolic link, recompiled it with make && make modules_install and copied the bzImage to my /boot directory.

----------

## chithanh

uname -r gives you the kernel that is currently running.

----------

## AaylaSecura

Thanks for the quick reply! What could possibly be causing this? I have recompiled my kernel so many times since I last used the 2.6.32-21 and the folder does not even exist in /usr/src anymore...

----------

## chithanh

Your boot loader is loading the wrong kernel, or you have booted a livecd and are in chroot?

----------

## AaylaSecura

Ok, I obviously need to go to sleep... Yes, I was running a live cd and was in chroot. In Gentoo uname gives the correct kernel version, sorry about that.

----------

## chithanh

So now check that lspci -k shows no other kernel driver in use than fglrx. See if there are any errors when loading the fglrx module.

----------

## AaylaSecura

It shows only flgrx. Ok, this is weird. I decided (don't know why) to remove the ati-drivers and recompile xorg-server and run emerge -uDN world, and it reinstalled the ati-drivers as expected..... and it works now... I have no idea where the problem was. Thank you for the help!

----------

